# ابحاث حديثة من مجلات علمية في Risk Management



## هاني سليمان (22 مارس 2008)

الأخوة الاعزاء
هذه مجموعة من الابحاث الجيدة في ادارة المخاطر التي استخدمتها في My PHD proposal

ملاحظة: اذا كان عند احدكم اسم بحث منشور في اي من المجلات العلمية التي تخص بادارة المشاريع و هو بحاجة اليه انا علي استعداد لتلبية اي طلب من هذا النوع.

و فقكم الله لما هو لصالح المسلمين.

2shared.com - free file sharing and storage


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا أخى-بارك الله لك


----------



## magda (30 مارس 2008)

الف شكر
على الملف


----------



## shazo.pl (22 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم
الرابط ما فتح معي


----------



## eng hassan89 (23 فبراير 2010)

*الرابط ما فتح معي*


----------



## A.Kamal (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير -- بس فعلا الرابط لم يفتح معى


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 فبراير 2010)

a.kamal قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير -- بس فعلا الرابط لم يفتح معى



السلام عليكم:

يا اخي العزيز هذا الرابط تقريبا له سنتين و اعتقد الموقع الذي حملت عليه الملف حذف الملف.. انا الان خارج البلد و لا استطيع ان اصل للملف علي جهاز الكمبيوتر


----------



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا أخى-بارك الله لك*​


----------



## منى رضوان (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اريد بحث يتكلم عن استجابة المشروعات للمخاطر خلال دورة حياة المشروع


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 مارس 2010)

منى رضوان قال:


> السلام عليكم انا اريد بحث يتكلم عن استجابة المشروعات للمخاطر خلال دورة حياة المشروع


مرحبا اختي العزيزة,

انا الان في كندا, و استطيع مساعدتك... بس يا ريت تكتبي اسم البحث بالانجليزي حتي اعرف ماذا تريدين بالضبط


----------



## alnaari (5 مارس 2010)

Thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

